# :( 3 Females in Upstate NY with Everything



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

We just found out that our 2 year old's recent asthma problems are the rats.             

We need a good home for our little females  
They have a clean bill of health from Dr. Goldfarb in Auburn, NY. None of them are pregnant.
They have a large handmade pink cage that will hold up to 5 rats. ANd they have about 6 months of HT Blocks from KimsArk.
I really dont want to give these girls up. They are soooo friendly and so good with the kids. But of course my kids are my first priority and even wiping down the rats with baby wipes is not helping.  
The vet is guessing Freya is 5 months, Zelda is 10 weeks and Artemis is 8 weeks. They have a LOT of stuff coming with them, I went wild! We love them so much but our kids health comes first. We have had Freya for 5 weeks and Zelda and Artemis for 3 weeks.
They all live together.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Freya is a mismarked hooded white and tan
Artemis is a Berkshire Agouti
and Zelda is a PEW

They have a large cage 40inche long, 20 inches deep, and 24 inches high
They have a large corner littler box
aspen bedding for the litter box
two water bottles
a food dish that attaches to the side of the cage
two pet carriers
multiple hammocks
two hanging fabric tubes
two hanging fabric coves
three nail trimming "branches"
one large snack shack
one small snack shack
15 lbs of HT 2018 blocks recently ordered from KimsArkRescue
One ferret size igloo
one large wheel
two hanging bird twos
pet cage cleaner
odor remover for the rats water
a plastic strawberry sleeping cave
balls
wood blocks

I think that's it there could be more, I really need to find them a home soon for my son's health. I understand if you cant help, just let me know when you get a chance.
I posted this on a couple of forums, but Im afraid to post it on craigslist as someone might want them, that doesnt know what it takes to own them.

Thanks
Hyla


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

I found them a Good Home! And gave the new owners this forum address, so hopefully they will visit!

Thank you Bill!


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

aww darn...I wish I joined here sooner! I would have taken them hehe


----------

